
Russian opposition leader Navalny's name shifts snow in Moscow - peterkelly
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-43034642
======
vladimir-vg
Only BBC cares about him, seriously. He got less than 5% support.

~~~
totalZero
> He got less than 5% support.

....support in what, exactly?

This is a pretty vague statement.

